# Smoke time per pound of butt?



## jamantste (Jun 29, 2011)

So does the 1.5 hours per pound of meat apply If there are multiple cuts of meat? Wondering about 4 butts 4-5 lbs each. Thanks!


----------



## bbqthundar (Jun 29, 2011)

I just did 2-8.5 lb butts (no bone) on Saturday and it took them 10 hours.  The smoker was between 210-250 the entire time.  Wrapped them in foil at 165 and pulled them at 200.


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 29, 2011)

The time is only a guideline..

Get your therms in them things.

Here's a little reading for ya!!

  Craig

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/about-jeffs-5-day-ecourse
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/basic-pulled-pork-smoke
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/finishing-sauce-for-pulled-pork-by-soflaquer


----------



## beer-b-q (Jun 29, 2011)

Let the meat get through the danger zone (4hrs) before inserting the probes also, no need to probe early just remember Patience Grasshopper....


----------



## meateater (Jun 29, 2011)

Cook by temp and not time and you will be happy.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 30, 2011)

All good advice from longtime members.


----------



## menk45 (Jun 30, 2011)

Jamantste said:


> So does the 1.5 hours per pound of meat apply If there are multiple cuts of meat? Wondering about 4 butts 4-5 lbs each. Thanks!


I'd also like to know the answer.

I understand that you cook by temp, not time, but does it _generally_ take the same amount of time to smoke 4 butts as it does 2?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 30, 2011)

Yes pretty much the same if you don't open up the smoker to look at them. The only real difference is when you put that much meat in at the beginning, it will take longer to recover & get back up to temp. Also when you look to see how they are doing it will take a little longer to recover, than if you just had 1 butt in there.


----------



## sqwib (Jun 30, 2011)

I am posting this again, my apologies to the members who have seen this several times before.

*BUTT BASICS*  * (PULLED)*
*Its done when its done, throw away your watch.*

Trim fat and false cap for more bark, (Some do not trim, I do), rub buts 24 hours or the night before the cook with Rub, use mustard to help the rub stick better, some use mustard I do not) Wrap tightly in plastic wrap.

Give yourself at least 2 hours a LB (SMOKERS WILL VARY, for example my GOSM takes longer than my Stick burner per/LB.) I am averaging 80 minutes a pound on my stick burner.


Bring smoker up to 300°, Place meat into smoker with a pan underneath to catch drippings.(optional), slowly bring smoker temps down to about 240°.

Leave undisturbed until an internal temp above 145°is achieved, at this point feel free to mop I use a 3-2-1 mix, Apple Cider (3 parts), Apple Cider Vinegar (2 parts) Captain Morgan (1 part). (optional) Mops are limited only to your imagination, just remember, more sugar will give more bark and sugar can burn. Note, make sure to get the Butt through the Danger Zone 40° - 140° within 4 hours.


FOR MORE BARK FORMATION; smoke at 230° - 240° (un foiled) until an internal temp of 200-205° (my average is 90 minutes per lb.)


FOR LESS BARK FORMATION ; smoke at 230° - 240° until an internal temp of 165° then foil and smoke until internal temp of 200-205° (smoke will not penetrate while foiled).


Plateau, You may hit a stall around 165° - 180° that can last several hours, don't worry this is a good thing, this is when the magic happens, the connective tissue and fat breaks down at this point.



While foiling at 165°, you can bump the temperature up to 260° -275°, some will go up to 300°, (I do not increase the temp during a cook)

Once the Butt has reached an internal temperature of  200°-205°, wrap tightly in Foil then wrap in towels and place into cooler for 1 - 2 hours. (1 hour minimum, however I shoot for two hours, patience pays off here). Some Butts can be kept 4 hours or more in a good cooler but keep an eye on the internal temp, do not let it drop below 140°, better yet 150°.


While the Butt is resting, remove the pan with the drippings and refrigerate. if the drippings are black and charred I do not use them, however, this is your call.


Remove the Butt from the cooler, tent the foil to leave the steam out very slowly, the longer the initial rest, the less steam will escape.


Remove drippings from the refrigerator and remove the grease (white waxy stuff on top)

Shred the Butt with some forks or bear claws, (some like to pull it by using their fingers), and add some rub or finishing sauce, at the least add your drippings. (optional)
I like to shoot for 240° chamber temp, but Frank can be a bear and likes to hang around 250° -  265° on occasion.


----------



## raptor700 (Jun 30, 2011)

Jamantste said:


> So does the 1.5 hours per pound of meat apply If there are multiple cuts of meat? Wondering about 4 butts 4-5 lbs each. Thanks!




 Yes, but it's only a guideline.

If you have 4 butts at 5 lbs each, It will not take 30 hrs to cook them.

They will cook simultaneously, as if you were smoking a 5 lb butt by itself. (5 lbs @ 1½ hr per lb = 7½ hrs).

As AL said, With that much meat you will want to use a 2 hr per lb guidline, and it will (more than likely) take a little longer.

If you smoke at 225º - 250º it will be around 10 - 12 hrs (minimum) smoke time.

Just my 2¢

Hope this answers your question


----------



## michael ark (Jun 30, 2011)

YEA what they said
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Are you brineing, injecting, rubbing or marinating?


----------



## jamantste (Jun 30, 2011)

You guys are awesome, thanks! I will be rubbing the night prior and I am thinking of adding a light rub prior to hitting the smoker. No brine. No injections. This is my sons 1st birthday so I was just trying to figure out when to get the butts cookin for an evening meal. I am thinking I will get everything ready the night before and then fire up at 4 am. I got the maverick so I am gonna use that as a gauge (will still check temps of other butts). Thanks again!


----------



## flyboys (Jun 30, 2011)

Just a word of caution. I have done multiple butts at the same time and had them finish hours, yes hours, apart.
The last time I did that for a birthday party, I did them the day before. I reheated them by vacuum sealing the pork which was already pulled and heated the bags in boiling water. Turned out just as juicy.
Make sure you leave plenty of time because like they said, the resting is really an important part!


----------

